# Steam Winter Sales 2013



## CaptainCool (Dec 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;thILxw6wBJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thILxw6wBJE[/video]​
Are your wallets ready?!
It's coming. We all know it is. And we need it. Dem cheap vidyas.
According to multiple sources the Winter Sales are supposed to start tomorrow on the 19th and will supposedly last until January 2nd. They got the Autumn Sales right, so chances are they are right again.
What cheap viddys are you looking forward to, FAF? And what are some of the games that you got during the previous Steam sales?
Last year was a little disappointing for me, I only bought Bastion and I didn't even finish it yet :T


----------



## Percy (Dec 18, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Are your wallets ready?!


My wallet isn't ready. It never is.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 18, 2013)

Goodbye money.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 18, 2013)

King of fighters 13, maybe street fighter.
Idk what else.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't like having money anyways.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2013)

While we wait, Shadow Warrior is on normal sale for $10. Best FPS of the year. Highly recommend it!

Me personally, I'm not getting shit. Nothing I care about this time.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a lot of indie titles and platformers I'm interested in mostly.  Trying to get more 'Console Like' games for my Steam Box.  Oh and also I hope the Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed DLC goes on sale.   (It's actually a GREAT kart racer on PC for parties! :3)


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't have any money. :< For that matter though, I already have most of the titles I want, save for a few on my wishlist that haven't yet come down in price.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 18, 2013)

Percy said:


> My wallet isn't ready. It never is.


Pretty much this, but I might be able to pull something together this year. But then again, there's not a whole lot I want to get except maybe two or three games.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2013)

Picked up the Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed Outrun Bay/Metal Sonic DLC for $1.49, a nice start.  I bought it about 10mins into the Steam sale, while underground in a Subway station, using my tablet on the station wifi.  Oh how far we've come from browsing game boxes in the electronics stores.  My bigger problem now is that there are games I want, which are 50% off, but MAYBE, they'll go to 75% off in a later flash sale. D


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 19, 2013)

Ah, so it has begun!
That really is a nice start, Ashley! Considering that it's exactly what you wanted afterall X3


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Ah, so it has begun!
> That really is a nice start, Ashley! Considering that it's exactly what you wanted afterall X3



My entire wishlist is actually onsale, but at only 50% off, I'm left to wonder if any will go down to 75% off.  The exception tot hat is Bioshock Infinite, at 75% off from $39.99, I doubt it'll get any cheaper before Summer


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm kind of glad that my computer can't handle all these new games, otherwise I'd be broke by now.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 19, 2013)

These winter trading cards look pretty fun. I reckon I'll try to collect a full set and make a badge to earn some promo items!


----------



## chocomage (Dec 19, 2013)

Is anyone else upset the bioshock franchise pack is only bioshock 1 and 2?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2013)

chocomage said:


> Is anyone else upset the bioshock franchise pack is only bioshock 1 and 2?



Not really, since you could have gotten all 3 off Amazon for 15


----------



## Runefox (Dec 19, 2013)

chocomage said:


> Is anyone else upset the bioshock franchise pack is only bioshock 1 and 2?


Also not really, since Infinite is on for $10.



Arshes Nei said:


> Not really, since you could have gotten all 3 off Amazon for 15



And it's also on Steam for $15, too.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 19, 2013)

Its more of the principle of calling it a "franchise pack".

Edit- Just saw the triple pack for 5$ more. God dammit steam I didn't think I was gonna buy this.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

chocomage said:


> Is anyone else upset the bioshock franchise pack is only bioshock 1 and 2?



2 sucks, just get 1 and Infinite.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

OH shit! 

I thought Platinum Games was console exclusive. Had NO idea Metal Gear Rising was on PC. I should snatch that up!


----------



## Willow (Dec 19, 2013)

Hopefully my refund check from the university comes in soon so I can get some of the games on my wishlist that are on sale.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2013)

Got too many games now so nothing I'm interested in now, specially when getting more free games off PS+ and their sales. Black Friday didn't help since I got quite a few PS3 games 10 bucks or less as well.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> OH shit!
> 
> I thought Platinum Games was console exclusive. Had NO idea Metal Gear Rising was on PC. I should snatch that up!



Yeah, an MG game on PC since the classic Metal Gear Solid is sorta weird to see.  Similar to when I saw that Naruto fighting game on sale on Steam.  They're the sorta games that barely make it to Xbox, then alone PC.   But I'm all for it!   I'm also keen that Sonic & All Stars Racing Transform gets all the DLC from the Consoles, PLUS it even has neat exclusive PC characters.  Devs are putting a lot more thought into Console -> PC ports these days.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2013)

Sonic Transformed...
I got that on XBox before I got my PC. That was my second personal favorite racer of last year (nothing tops WipEout unless Nintendo revives a certain franchise). 

Game was fantastic. And yes, a lot of these ports to PC benefit the game HEAVILY. Though Sonic Generations is weird. I'll play it on XBox and while it runs at 30 FPS, the controls are not only more responsive, but Sonic doesn't mess up. The PC version is the opposite in some places. Smooth 60, but input lag and strange minor bugs here and there. No other game.

Also, I'm thinking about getting Mark of the Ninja. Cause I love stealth. @w@


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

FTL is the current community pick for $3.39, get it now


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 19, 2013)

When I acquire new computer parts (which is some time after christmas), I plan to transition to PC gaming from my 360 (mainly because of steam).  I heard Shadow Warrior was great, so I might pick that up.


----------



## Saga (Dec 19, 2013)

Rust looks pretty good. It's slightly reminiscent to far cry 3, which I loved on xbox but still plan to buy on PC even though it's not on sa-bUT HORY SHEET IT JUST WENT ON SALE


----------



## Lobar (Dec 19, 2013)

After watching this trailer for The Stanley Parable I think I have to get it now.

[video=youtube;AZ-IcS7mRSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-IcS7mRSk[/video]


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 20, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> While we wait, Shadow Warrior is on normal sale for $10. Best FPS of the year. Highly recommend it!
> 
> Me personally, I'm not getting shit. Nothing I care about this time.


wow another shadow warrior game !!!!! Maybe I'll buy it


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Dude, it's fantastic. And it's made by the people who did Serious Sam (Devolver Digital) this time around. In fact, it's the closest thing right now to Serious Sam 4.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone else relentlessly checking Steam every 8hrs to make sure they don't miss out on an awesome flash sale?


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 20, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Anyone else relentlessly checking Steam every 8hrs to make sure they don't miss out on an awesome flash sale?


The daily deals and flash sales are refreshing in ~10 minutes. XD Lets see what day 2 brings.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2013)

Fez, $2.49.  You should all get it, I'm only a bit in but it's adoooooooooooooorable!


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2013)

Half off Far Cry 3, also Fez though I thought it was already discounted, otherwise bleh.

edit: nevermind, Fez is showing 75% off for me now, strange

edit2: do people even play train simulator, or do they just get it to make dubstep videos on youtube


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Half off Far Cry 3, also Fez though I thought it was already discounted, otherwise bleh.
> 
> edit: do people even play train simulator, or do they just get it to make dubstep videos on youtube


I got a train sim few years back to derp around and to make fun of it. Ended up actually enjoying it


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> edit2: do people even play train simulator, or do they just get it to make dubstep videos on youtube



I own it from the Summer 2012 sale. >_>  I barely put an hour into it, put more after I bought the $2.99 holiday DLC for it...  Which was actually really cute but pretty bland to actually play.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 20, 2013)

I spent $170 in 20 minutes, and it's just the first day. Fuck you steam. >:/


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 20, 2013)

Eve online is on for £1.29. Makes me want to play that game again. I wonder if you can add that gametime to an existing account, I don't have it on steam yet...

EDIT:




> Q: Can I combine my existing EVE Online account with Steam?
> 
> A: Standalone EVE Online accounts cannot be combined with Steam integrated EVE Online accounts. If you wish to use Steam you will need to create a new account via Steam. However, you can use the Steam EVE client to log in with these accounts: in order to do so; click the “Switch user account” link in the EVE launcher under the “Play” button.


God dammit. XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 20, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I spent $170 in 20 minutes, and it's just the first day. Fuck you steam. >:/


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 20, 2013)

While not mentioned on the front page sales, it seems Ms. Splosion Man is on sale at 75% off for $2.49.  I enjoyed the original XBLA exclusive and just picked this up.  Found it just looking at the massive 'specials' listing.  I wonder what other gems are quietly on sale for less than the price of a cheese burger?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2013)

Payday 2 just went 55% off for the flash sale, now $13.49.

Risk of Rain won the community choice, which is something I've had my eye on, has anyone played it and liked it/didn't like it?


----------



## Fernin (Dec 20, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Payday 2 just went 55% off for the flash sale, now $13.49.
> 
> Risk of Rain won the community choice, which is something I've had my eye on, has anyone played it and liked it/didn't like it?



Of course it goes on sale AFTER I just got three copies for myself and some friends. >.<


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2013)

Payday 2 is... A game. Let's just say there's a lot of bugs and not much content and the developers are too busy riffing off Valve titles as easter eggs than doing anything about it.


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

I went ahead and bought Bastion since I've been wanting to play it for awhile now and it was half off. 

Almost picked up Assassin's Creed too but I don't think my computer would be able to handle it :c


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 21, 2013)

That grim moment when you realize that that Steam game you just bought is a Games For Windows game first, and even uses GfW achievements... Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Runefox (Dec 21, 2013)

Greenmangaming is also having a Winter Sale, with some better deals than Steam (Sonic & Sega All Stars Racing Transformed is 75% off), plus an extra 20% off voucher you can use at checkout on pretty much any title.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

Papers. Please is surprisingly fun.  Half off for the next two hours.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 21, 2013)

Ehn, todays round of sales don't do anything for me.  But a lot of sales are yet to come.

Come on Steam, where's the flash sales on all the neat indies?  You did Fez, but I have others I want. <3


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Ehn, todays round of sales don't do anything for me.  But a lot of sales are yet to come.


Same here, hope to have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

The Binding of Isaac is fucking awesome and you should all pick it up while it's on flash sale for $1.24.

"Religious child abuse-themed 2D Legend of Zelda dungeon roguelike" about sums it up.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 21, 2013)

Lobar said:


> The Binding of Isaac is fucking awesome and you should all pick it up while it's on flash sale for $1.24.
> 
> "Religious child abuse-themed 2D Legend of Zelda dungeon roguelike" about sums it up.



Yeah but it doesn't have native controller support for some insane reason. :X


----------



## Lobar (Dec 21, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Yeah but it doesn't have native controller support for some insane reason. :X



Joy2Key works well.  If it's a sticking point, though, watch for the upcoming Rebirth re-release I guess.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2013)

I saw that The Stanley Parable was 40% off, but I decided to leave it for now and see if it comes back with a greater discount. I hope I'm right. Haha.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 21, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I saw that The Stanley Parable was 40% off, but I decided to leave it for now and see if it comes back with a greater discount. I hope I'm right. Haha.



Considering that it was a Daily Deal, I highly doubt it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 21, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Considering that it was a Daily Deal, I highly doubt it.



Actually, daily deals often find themselves returned as a flash sale, often cheaper than the daily deal.  It's kinda the whole point of this flowchart: http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx123/TheRallick/original.png


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Considering that it was a Daily Deal, I highly doubt it.


I'll have to see. It seemed like the 40% off was going on for more than a day. But I might just have a bad sense of time.
EDIT: Oh wait, I just remembered. There's a 'Yesterday's big deals' section.


----------



## Saga (Dec 21, 2013)

Bought the far cry 3 ultimate edition just now


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

Contemplating getting Deus Ex: Human Revolution since it's only $4.99 but then I'm afraid it won't run ; n ;


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 21, 2013)

NFS: Hot Pursuit for $4.99.  I was waiting for it to hit that price, I already owned it but now my Christmas shopping is done.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 21, 2013)

I've got it and was playing it a few weeks ago. What sorta system you have? Its requirements aren't too steep.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

Guys, this is sad... I'm not finding ANYTHING that I can't live without... so far.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 22, 2013)

Rogue Legacy on sale, got it as a gift when it was only 50% off, I feel bad.  (In return, I'm guilty of waiting for NFS:HS to go from 50% to 75% till I gave it as a gift... But can you blame me? D: )

Duck Tales, beautiful, already own it but people should get it.

Tomb Raider, came free with my Graphics Card but really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I just got Sleeping Dogs for the hell of it. Looks fun, I reckon I'll actually play it pretty often. Probably.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 22, 2013)

Antichamber is fantastic for anyone that likes puzzles.  No combat whatsoever, but still a great game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 24, 2013)

So, how much money have you lost so far?
Also:
[video=youtube;RoGxA48HQ1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoGxA48HQ1g[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 24, 2013)

Well so far I've bought:

Bioshock
Final Fantasy VII
Max Payne collection
Papers, Please
The Stanley Parable
Thief collection
Trine

...which totals out to "I have no idea".



SIDE NOTE:

I have a Steam key for *Garry's Mod*, so if anyone wants it send me a PM.


----------



## Pine (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, after all of my Christmas shopping I was able to spend the rest of the money I had left in my budget (which was $25).

I managed to snag the following:
-State of Decay
-Contagion
-Castle Crashers [4-pack]


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 24, 2013)

Braid one a vote for one of the flash sales, totes snapped that up for $1.99.


----------



## Willow (Dec 24, 2013)

I was kind of hoping I'd get my refund check from the school by now but it's not going to for a few more weeks :c

Oh well, I'm buying the Sims 3 though. Along with Castle Crashers and the first Borderlands.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought and gifted Toshabi The secret of the Magic Crystals because he forgot to post his letter where he wished for ponies to Coffeeklaus.
I hope he enjoys it


----------



## Lobar (Dec 27, 2013)

edit: never mind, my Steam client seems fucking up and showing me old prices a lot lately.  Sorry.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it just me or are Steam sales getting less good every year? I mean yeah, still big savings, but mostly on... Indie games? Where'd the publishers' catalogues go?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah that's why I didn't get shit except like one game.


----------



## Deo (Dec 27, 2013)

You Need a Budget is 50% off at $30. Should I buy? I've heard great things about it, but my pen-paper budgeting technique is working just fine for me so far (I think?)

Your thoughts, FAF? 

<maybe this question should go in the Finance thread instead?>


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

Deo said:


> You Need a Budget is 50% off at $30. Should I buy?



YES YES AND YES

I bought it a few months ago and it's very handy.
The best part of it is the mobile app, so if you have a phone that runs on Android or iOS you can apply transactions when you're out shopping, buying gas, etc. If you have a continuous transaction it applies it to the same category each time, which cuts the time it takes using spreadsheets in half.

edit: I forgot to mention that if you use Dropbox you can synchronize your mobile device with the PC program so you don't have to go back and forth between the two


----------



## Deo (Dec 27, 2013)

Pine said:


> YES YES AND YES
> 
> I bought it a few months ago and it's very handy.
> The best part of it is the mobile app, so if you have a phone that runs on Android or iOS you can apply transactions when you're out shopping, buying gas, etc. If you have a continuous transaction it applies it to the same category each time, which cuts the time it takes using spreadsheets in half.
> ...


All right, just bought it. Thanks for feedback!


----------



## Fernin (Dec 27, 2013)

Total damage... Somewhere just north of $350. Well played Gaben... Wel played. ;_;


----------



## Pine (Dec 27, 2013)

Deo said:


> All right, just bought it. Thanks for feedback!



No problem!

Back on the topic of the Steam Sales
It looks like I won't be able to buy any more games because my bank had to deactivate my debit card. I guess somebody in another country found my number and tried using it to buy stuff on Amazon. 
Good news: none of the charges went through.
Bad news: I have to wait 10 days for my new debit card to arrive

This sucks...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Total damage... Somewhere just north of $350. Well played Gaben... Wel played. ;_;



Good god, how many games did you buy???  Asside from $29.99 on Season 3 of The Pinball Arcade, I've been right miserly, focusing on indie games and the like for super cheap. 

Also, yay.  SkullGirls, 50% off, I was waiting for that.  It'll be good for parties. :3

Related: EB Games/GameStop is offering +30% on trade ins towards Steam Wallet Credit.  I think I'm gonna liquidate my 360 game collection towards Steam.  The only 360 games I have ANY interest in are the few XBLA titles that aren't on PC yet.  The discs are all boring.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 27, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Total damage... Somewhere just north of $350. Well played Gaben... Wel played. ;_;


Oh gawd and I thought I felt terrible after spending $15.....


----------



## Runefox (Dec 27, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Oh gawd and I thought I felt terrible after spending $15.....



Truly, Steam hath spoilt us all.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Total damage... Somewhere just north of $350. Well played Gaben... Wel played. ;_;


When people say they spent this much I get curious- did you buy pretty much everything you saw or what?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 27, 2013)

Lego LotR 75% off.
Fuck yes yes yes.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 27, 2013)

A short while ago, there was a bug on the game Guacamelee in the sale. It was 100% off and being sold for -Â£0.01. When I tried to buy it, I got an error. But it was worth a shot.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> When people say they spent this much I get curious- did you buy pretty much everything you saw or what?



Good question.  Has a week in Steam sales even yielded $350 in games?  ZING!


----------



## Fernin (Dec 28, 2013)

@Everyone

Yes, I pretty much bought everything in sight, I'm a sucker for deals. I also got a bunch of games for friends and family members. XD If counting games JUST for my husband and I, then the total spent is closer to $230 or so.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Truly, Steam hath spoilt us all.



Not me, I'm looking to nab starbound, but not for $15.00


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 28, 2013)

Now the sale's coming close to end, I'm starting to think about getting stuff before the sale ends. Like the Stanley Parable. The current 25% off deal will last until the second of January, so I can play the waiting game and see if there is a better deal on it before that. If not, I'll just get it at this price.
Maybe I could buy World of Goo for 69p as well. I played a free trial of it long ago on the Wii.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 28, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Is it just me or are Steam sales getting less good every year? I mean yeah, still big savings, but mostly on... Indie games? Where'd the publishers' catalogues go?



I didn't buy anything yet :T To be honest, almost all games on Steam don't really interest me right now.
And it's true, the big ones really are missing! It's all just Indie stuff that's on sale. Not that this is a bad thing, I mainly use my PC for games like that. It's just too obvious that the big titles are missing. I have seen Skyrim at a discount but that isn't exactly a new game anymore as well :T


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> Now the sale's coming close to end, I'm starting to think about getting stuff before the sale ends. Like the Stanley Parable. The current 25% off deal will last until the second of January, so I can play the waiting game and see if there is a better deal on it before that. If not, I'll just get it at this price.



Play the demo version first.  It's like its own free standalone prequel.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got Dirt 3 for £3.74. The last pure rally game because Dirt showdown was such a shambles and didn't even focus on the rally part, which is what the series is all about in the first place....


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I didn't buy anything yet :T To be honest, almost all games on Steam don't really interest me right now.
> And it's true, the big ones really are missing! It's all just Indie stuff that's on sale. Not that this is a bad thing, I mainly use my PC for games like that. It's just too obvious that the big titles are missing. I have seen Skyrim at a discount but that isn't exactly a new game anymore as well :T



Honestly, hoping for brand-new AAA titles at deep discounts is asking quite a lot.  I know we've come to expect incredible deals from Steam sales, but they're still running a business here.  Things aren't going to get marked down much while they're still selling well at full price.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 28, 2013)

You should also consider that there are more sales year around.  There's weekend sales, weekly sales, games that go free to play for a weekend while being 50% off to buy during the weekend.  Steam offers a lot of great deals year round for those paying attention.  I think the twice a year Steam sales have brought in an embracement of sales overall, but you can't expect everything to be deeply discounted so frequently.  And a lot of companies have put their catalogues up for 50% off, you can see by browsing around, that's worth looking at.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

I got myself the Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams.
The game has music made by Machinae Supremacy. 
dis gon' b gud


----------



## Pine (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know if I should start a new thread about this or ask it here, but is anybody else trying to collect the 10 Holiday trading cards for the Snowglobe 2013 badge?

All I need is #2, #3, #7, and #9.
I have 2 extra copies of #4 I'm willing to trade for them.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Pine said:


> I don't know if I should start a new thread about this or ask it here, but is anybody else trying to collect the 10 Holiday trading cards for the Snowglobe 2013 badge?
> 
> All I need is #2, #3, #7, and #9.
> I have 2 extra copies of #4 I'm willing to trade for them.



I already made one and got a crappy little item with it.  I've since gotten a #9 and I don't think I'll craft another, so I don't care which ones I have now, I'm just planning to sell them all on the last day when people will likely be buying them up again.  I went ahead and sent a trade offer for your #4.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2013)

just got don't starve for 5 dollars


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Today's deals should make some people happy.  60% off Saints Row IV, and 75% off Deadpool, Torchlight II, and Dust: An Elysian Tail.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Honestly, hoping for brand-new AAA titles at deep discounts is asking quite a lot.  I know we've come to expect incredible deals from Steam sales, but they're still running a business here.  Things aren't going to get marked down much while they're still selling well at full price.



I am not asking for 50% and more discount on brand new top titles ;D But they did have big developer bundles during the other sales. That is what I am mainly missing.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 28, 2013)

I was thinking about getting Saints Row IV and now it's 60% off down to Â£15.99 ($26.32). Who reckons it's worth paying that price?


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I was thinking about getting Saints Row IV and now it's 60% off down to Â£15.99 ($26.32). Who reckons it's worth paying that price?



If you played and enjoyed SR3, get SR4.  If you haven't played SR3, you really should play SR3 first because 4 is much more of a direct sequel than past games in the series.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2013)

Lobar said:


> If you played and enjoyed SR3, get SR4.  If you haven't played SR3, you really should play SR3 first because 4 is much more of a direct sequel than past games in the series.


That would be because 4 was originally an expansion, but lol gief munny. At least it's at an "expansion" price right now. ... Minus DLC. Deep Silver really monetized the fuck out of someone else's work.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 29, 2013)

Quick question: does anyone here own Titan Quest and is the game any good? 
It's currently in a bundle for a pretty cheap price, but the reviews are kinda mixed.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Got me some Borderlands GotY, Fallout NV Ultimate, and Bioshock! They were an unexpected present from a friend c:


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 29, 2013)

Asseto Corsa is tempting me. :/


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't even know what to get anymore. I have $40 waiting to be spent.
And no I'm not spending it on you guys >:c


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 29, 2013)

Percy said:


> I don't even know what to get anymore. I have $40 waiting to be spent.
> And no I'm not spending it on you guys >:c



If you don't have it yet: Trine, definitely. Oh, and get the bundle with the soundtrack and art! c:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought pixeljunk Eden. I have no idea what that is like, looked quite artsy fartsy and was under a quid.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> If you don't have it yet: Trine, definitely. Oh, and get the bundle with the soundtrack and art! c:


$2.50 for the two games? Consider it bought. o.o


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 29, 2013)

Since GameStop is offering 30% bonus in Steam Wallet Funds on game tradeins, I just turned 11 old Xbox 360 into $60 for Steam.  Booyah.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 29, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> Since GameStop is offering 30% bonus in Steam Wallet Funds on game tradeins, I just turned 11 old Xbox 360 into $60 for Steam.  Booyah.



Now craft a few dozen badges. :v


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 29, 2013)

I picked up *Long Live the Queen* on the flash sales this morning.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Now craft a few dozen badges. :v



I think my money is better spent continuing to be miserly and waiting for the best possible price.   Though in retrospect, maybe I shouldn't had sold all my snow globes for 19 cents the moment I got them.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 29, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Now craft a few dozen badges. :v


I am sad, I've only crafted like 3....


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 29, 2013)

BioShock is in the flash sales again, you can get the triple pack for $14.99.  Been meaning to check the series out, watched ex-BF play through the first one all those years back.


----------



## Percy (Dec 29, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> I am sad, I've only crafted like 3....


I've crafted none. :3


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 30, 2013)

Percy said:


> I've crafted none. :3



Why not? Don't you want a level 85 profile?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 30, 2013)

There! I've _finally_ bought the Stanley Parable. I've _really_ been holding back on my purchases during this sale.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 30, 2013)

Flash sales: Shadow Warrior 75% off ($10), Tropico 4 80% off ($6)


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

Woohoo!

I found out that you can pay on Steam with Paypal, so my wait for my new debit card won't be a problem anymore.
Time to snag some indie titles.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 30, 2013)

Kerbal Space Programm is 40% off. DO IT F... NICE PEOPLE!


----------



## Pine (Dec 30, 2013)

Just bought LIMBO and Shadow Warrior.
I'm going to have one hell of a lazy weekend.


----------



## Percy (Dec 30, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Kerbal Space Programm is 40% off. DO IT F... NICE PEOPLE!


I would buy it... but I already have it. :c

Great game 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 30, 2013)

So, was Alan Wake worth my $2.99?

Oh and I caved and bought Sonic CD for 50% off.  No longer convinced that any Sega titles other than Transformed will see any deeper discounts.


----------



## Pine (Jan 1, 2014)

If anybody ever thought about purchasing YNAB, it's currently on sale for $14.99

Walking Dead Season 2 is also 25% off


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2014)

AshleyAshes said:


> So, was Alan Wake worth my $2.99?


I really enjoyed Alan Wake, probably in my top ten for this gen.


----------



## Percy (Jan 1, 2014)

VVVVVV is currently $0.49 on steam. I highly recommend it.

Be warned though, it can frustrate. But it's worth it.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

I got Mark of the Ninja because it had a 91 on Metacritic so I'm hoping it was worth the $3.99 I spent. The art style looked really cool though in the screenshots though :B
And with that, I think I'm done with the Winter Sale for this year.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 2, 2014)

I picked up Europa Universalis IV on Humble Store for $10 last night (It's $20 now on Steam and HS), and I have to say, this game is fucking amazing. The music is wonderful, the graphics are stylized and workable, and the depth. Holy fucking hell. Every nation on earth between 1444 and 1821 is playable with historic events, right down to provinces and feudal warlords (Sengoku-era Japan allows you to choose either the Shogunate as Japan's government or to start off as a daimyo to rise to power and then the world stage).

Like... You can start out as Muscovy and create Russia and her empire, you can start off as Sweden and shake off your vassalship to Denmark and Norway and unite Scandanavia (or choose Denmark or Norway and do the same thing only easier). You can totally get by with diplomacy alone and often military conquest is extremely taxing as it would be. Also seasons. Russian winters.

I started with the Takeda clan of Japan, united the country and then invaded Korea, like any good shogun would. It's breathtaking when you're zoomed into Japan and you've got like 15 provinces and it took you forever to take them and then you zoom out and see the whole world and realize that every other empire, trade route, etc is also being simulated. Also Shinto is kind of a bad religion to have because nobody but Japan practices it.

And you can import savegames from Crusader Kings II.

Like, this game. It's the best game. If you like grand strategy games, that is, but if you don't then go home >:[


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I just got Serious Sam 3. And damn, I need to sort out my snow globe trading cards before they disappear!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 2, 2014)

Ashley's 2013 Steam Winter Sale Results:
 Games Purchased: 19 (Three were gifts to others, one was DLC)
 Total Spent: $67.08
 Average Spent Per Item: $3.53

 So, for what one AAA new release title would have cost me, including tax, I got 19 things on Steam.  Including Alan Wake, all three BioShock titles, Final Fantasy 7 and plenty of others to entertain me.  This is why I've given up on consoles.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 2, 2014)

I ended up spending a fair bit more than that: $322.39. Something like 32 games, $10 per.

Considering I was thinking about getting a PS4 and decided against it, I think I did pretty good.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 2, 2014)

Runefox said:


> I ended up spending a fair bit more than that: $322.39. Something like 32 games, $10 per.
> 
> Considering I was thinking about getting a PS4 and decided against it, I think I did pretty good.



Didn't you say that you had all the games you really wanted when the sale started? D:


----------

